# Banat ng Buto



## Inglip

'Wala akong sikreto' Sabi ni Hugo
'Kundi sipag, tiyaga a konting banat ng buto'

I read this in a childrens book. Hugo the ant is explaining that he has no secret reason as to why his crops crow well, just energy/diligence, perseverance and 'banat ng buto.'

To me, that means 'a bit of stretched bone' is that correct? Is it some sort of expression that perhaps means hard work? Like 'honest labor' or maybe 'pulling ones thumb out'?

Thanks


----------



## 082486

Inglip said:


> To me, that means 'a bit of stretched bone' is that correct? Is it some sort of expression that perhaps means hard work? Like 'honest labor' or maybe 'pulling ones thumb out'?



For me it's just an idiomatic expression that means hard work...


----------



## DotterKat

It is indeed an idiom so you cannot infer the meaning from the individual words. It does refer to working hard at something.


----------



## Inglip

Ah ok, got it  Thanks


----------

